# CYCLE BEGINS big ups to blueprint with gear porn



## heff4879 (Sep 8, 2014)

Ok here we go first off big thanks to blueprint for taking good care of me

OK 35 years old 270
bench 405
Squat 495
Dead lift 515
 OK here it is blueorint test c 600 a week 300 Monday thurs x 16 weeks
50 oral Winny ed week 1-6 to Kickstart the strength i know not how most people use it but i like it as a kick
I have npp enroute and will add it when i get it any suggestions on dosing
OK I'll keep updating off to crush some legs oh here's some gear porn


----------



## heff4879 (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh I'm 5 11 BTW
My goal is flat out to get huge Wana be a blonde zilver back gorilla


----------



## Warriorblaze (Sep 8, 2014)

Nice stash. 

I'd run the NPP around 500mg a week to see mass increases. 150mg EOD should put you just a little over that amount.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 8, 2014)

you got more than 3 vials of that test cyp 200 right? Just doing the math in my head and if your going for 16 weeks at 600. you only have about 2/3rd of the test you need. I love winny but every time I get so damn achy running it. Good luck Bro!


----------



## heff4879 (Sep 8, 2014)

I know I have more enroute


----------



## heff4879 (Sep 8, 2014)

I hear that bro I can only last 5 6 weeks then my shoulders and knees just hurt to much but the strength gains are stupid


----------



## heff4879 (Sep 8, 2014)

My first time with cyp any thoughts on how long till I start to feel amazing .....previously I've only done sust 500 a week


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 9, 2014)

The cyp should be in full force by week 4. You can front load it to shorten that to 2 weeks. Or use some prop for a few weeks along with it until it kicks in. That winny is going to start hurting you after a weeks or so. The NPP will help but if you go that route keep in mind NPP is Nandrolone (nor 19) so on its own without test or (until it hits) it can mess with your libido and possibly raise your progesterone levels leading to increasing prolactin levels. 

Get the test in your blood first then add the NPP run it at least 600 a week EOD pins. If your just trying to get freaky huge do Dbol and save the winny if you decide to cut that mountain of mass up.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 9, 2014)

heff4879 said:


> My first time with cyp any thoughts on how long till I start to feel amazing .....previously I've only done sust 500 a week



Sust has 4 different esters long and short the short ones hit you the same day pretty much. the others take about 3-4 weeks to peak up. the cyp is just long estered so it takes a while to crank up but once its up as long as you don't mess with the dose the advantage is steady high levels for an extended time. You can either save some the sust and run it the first 3 weeks; or like I said previously add some test prop the first few weeks. Test suspension works too but its harder to come by, more difficult to stabilize the levels and it hurts worse than prop to pin so keep all that in mind. Good luck


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 9, 2014)

just curious but did you say you are 5'11" 270 lbs??


----------



## heff4879 (Sep 9, 2014)

Yep 56 inch chest 18 inch arms 34 inch waist see pic above


----------



## heff4879 (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm thick I graduated high school at 225 an I lettered in 3 sports was in great shape


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 9, 2014)

heff4879 said:


> Yep 56 inch chest 18 inch arms 34 inch waist see pic above



I'll admit 270 at 5'11" seems pretty hefty. Im 5'9" the most ive weighted back when I used to bulk was 240. I keep it around 210 now year round at about 10% BF or lower. They say that 2 people with equal bone structure and Lean mass weigh the same and you add an inch of height to one it should add 10 pounds of weight. So for example a 5'5" guy ripped at 210 is equal to a 5'10" guy ripped at 260. Which is why pros like Flex compared to a taller guy like Dennis look relatively just as stacked except Dennis has about 8" on flex and also about 70 pounds.

So it if I had the BF that Heff has I would weigh in around 250ish. Subsequently if he had his BF below 10% like me, then he would weigh about 220-230 tops. So at first I was like 270?? Whatever!  but then thought about it and was like OK I guess that adds up.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 9, 2014)

But seriously Heff Dont get caught up on how much you weigh and think if you can tip the scales at 300 your going to be a monster. Yea you will be big and strong, but fat too. Let me tell you from experience. As big as you feel at 270 if you cut that down to like 220 you would look and feel even bigger. It a mind fuck I still struggle with it. Like now I am flirting with going below 205 on the scale and Im like NO!! thinking im getting small. But then I do the fat test and I see that my LBM is 194. As long as my LBM stays the same or goes up I don't care how low the scale reads. Just saying. I don't know what your goals are other than you said you wanted to be like a blonde silver back gorilla. So if that's what your going for your on the right track.


----------



## heff4879 (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh I'm Def not lean as I wanna be I can definitely lose 15 lbs of pure fat no question but I'm just trying to get huge and lift huge 8 gotta a lot of growing to do before I wanna cut out or at least that's how I justify it lol


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 9, 2014)

he prolly has hyuge legs.... cause honestly our stats are not that different aside from about 70 lbs.  I am a 32 waist same size arms... 

Any way your weight is not what this thread was about sorry for the detour.  I was just curious... hope you have a good cycle man


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 9, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> he prolly has hyuge legs.... cause honestly our stats are not that different aside from about 70 lbs.  I am a 32 waist same size arms...
> 
> Any way your weight is not what this thread was about sorry for the detour.  I was just curious... hope you have a good cycle man



Way to get it back on track Skinny!!


----------



## heff4879 (Sep 9, 2014)

All good brother I posted to get reactions and thoughts ......I'm nuts u just wanna bench 500 and squat 600 and I'm happy


----------



## heff4879 (Sep 11, 2014)

Ok so the Winny officially kicked in hard today felt like an animal in the gym today repped out 315 on the bench 2 sets 10 reps then 8 reps 2 weeks ago couldn't push it more then 5 times pinned my cyp this morning for the second time 300 twice a week no way I'm feeling that yet I'm only 4 days from first pin...2 weeks into the Winny. ..well feeling good man walked around the gym angry at the iron ......let's get it


----------



## heff4879 (Sep 12, 2014)

Ok I'm gonna, drop the Winny my entire body hurts back joints


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 12, 2014)

heff4879 said:


> Ok I'm gonna, drop the Winny my entire body hurts back joints



Yep, I can't take it either. For what your doing you would be better off going with D bol. Winny is generally used for cutting.


----------



## heff4879 (Sep 12, 2014)

I love the strength but its fucking killing me


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 12, 2014)

Another problem with winny is really dries out the joints bad and for a power lifter I would think thats the last thing you want. I've heard of guys tearing shit while on winny because the strength is so high but the tendons and even the muscles are less elastic. Power lifting and winny is a recipe for disaster. One guy I knew had a complete tear of his bicep while deadlifting. So be careful!


----------



## heff4879 (Sep 15, 2014)

Third injection smooth as butter  second one hurt like fuck for 3 days but all good all good I manned up and did legs can't wait to, start my npp


----------



## heff4879 (Sep 27, 2014)

Ok 3 weeks in on the cyp 600 per week 2 weeks on npp 400 per week ......I def am starting to feel awesome nothing crazy but joints feel great muscles feel fuller .......sexy drive way up. .....cant wait for 2 weeks from now ......let's get bigggggg


----------



## heff4879 (Nov 4, 2014)

Ok, update week 8 .....I've put on 20 lbs so far strength is way way up bench went from 350 to 415 in 8 weeks arms have grown a full inch which is stupid as far as I'm concerned. ....I feel fantastic ....water retention only side I've seen which is normal for me .......just got bloods done for work cholesterol perfect liver perfect BP a Lil elevated 130ish over 90ish


----------



## heff4879 (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## heff4879 (Nov 15, 2014)

Update pic


----------

